

Best online resources to learn to program.  - mita

What&#x2F;Where are the best online resources to learn to program? I want to learn for free on my own, and am seeking advice as to the best sites.<p>Thanks.
======
projectramo
Udacity, Coursera, Codecademy, Codeschool. Really, you should use Codecademy
to do a few drills in the language you want to become familiar with the syntax
first. Udacity is great and the problems are deep enough. Coursera has a few
outstanding courses (Stanford Startup Engineering!)

